# Has anyone tried installing FreeBSD 9.0 to an external HDD?



## papelboyl1 (May 27, 2012)

I don't have a USB drive so I can't test it right now. Thank you


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2012)

I guess that's the same as the normal installation. If BIOS can see the external HDD, make the installation on this disk and set BIOS to boot from the external. I made something similar on my FreeNAS. *J*ust my external HDD was a USB flash


----------



## wblock@ (May 27, 2012)

Yes.  There have been many threads here about it.  USB drives are sometimes slow to be recognized.  Adding
/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
kern.cam.scsi_delay=10000
```
helps with that.


----------

